# كتاب صغير وبسيط بيوضح انواع التروس بطريقه سهله ..



## ayta88 (13 مايو 2016)

كتاب صغير وبسيط بيوضح انواع التروس بطريقه سهله ..
Types of Gears
The history of gears is probably as old as civilization itself. Still today, the
importance of gears in the manufacturing industry is undiminished and even
continues to grow.
The purpose of this handbook is to provide an outline of gear fundamentals
for those who want to acquire knowledge about the mechanics of gears. In
reading through this handbook, 
We hope this handbook will act as a starting point for you in understanding
gears.
Contents
1. Types of Gears
2. Characteristics of Each Type of Gears
3. Gear Terminology
4. Involute Tooth Profile
5. Pressure Angle
6. Profile Shifted Gears
7. Gear Accuracy - Testing and Inspecting
8. Metallic Materials and Heat Treatment
9. Gear Noise
10. Ｑ＆Ａ
downlod pdf


----------

